

Review my website: Big Blue Saw - BigBlueSaw

I've been working on this business for 4.5 years now, off and on with contract jobs.<p>I'd really appreciate the trained eyes of HN taking a look at the website to tell me what they think: http://www.bigbluesaw.com/ . In particular, I want to make sure that the website is easy an pleasant to use, and that there are as few barriers as possible to ordering. Let me know what you think.
======
aik
Cool idea. Interesting tool. Site looks pretty good in general, just needs
refinement.

Few quick thoughts:

1\. If I knew nothing about drafting, the Designer wouldn't be very attractive
to me - it would scare me away. I'd prefer to just send you a picture or two
(which I see is available now after looking around). Make it easier to see.

2\. The picture slideshow isn't especially effective. Instead I'd have a few
pictures of your proudest work.

3\. Homepage: I don't know where my eyes should go to learn about what the
site does. Have a single focal point.

4\. The login form on the front - I don't know why I'm logging in and what it
does for me.

5\. The radiant blue with the gray boxes with text is a bit ugly and reminds
me of 1995. The "Sale on Waterjet" text is the same.

Hope it works out for you! Can tell you've put a lot of work into it.

~~~
BigBlueSaw
Thanks! I'll put these things on the to-do list.

